# FRI Nite 7-11



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just few from a short trip on a risin tide ( 10:30 - 1:00)


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess.....That one is a door mat.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Not bad at all :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Are the fish so dark because of the bottom they were layingon or the water they were in?

That big boy must be a little over 4#'s.

I don't know if you have a scale, or want one, but the berkley digital scale at Walmart is very accurate and is prices around $18.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats some good ones right there!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bbb (7/15/2008)*Are the fish so dark because of the bottom they were layingon or the water they were in?
> 
> That big boy must be a little over 4#'s.
> 
> I don't know if you have a scale, or want one, but the berkley digital scale at Walmart is very accurate and is prices around $18.


Muddy Bottom 

4.5 lb 

I do havw Dig Scale Ck out my other posts


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

They are thick. Good meat.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

This might sound totally stupid and prove how big of a green horn I am but I thought all flounder were right eye fish in the gulf and there mouth was on the left and your two big ones look like their mouth is coming from the opposite sides. Is this normal?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *minkmaster (7/16/2008)*This might sound totally stupid and prove how big of a green horn I am but I thought all flounder were right eye fish in the gulf and there mouth was on the left and your two big ones look like their mouth is coming from the opposite sides. Is this normal?


Never paid any attention to that ( on any of the Flounders I've gigged) Now I'll have to go back and look at all my pics .

BTW when they're born they have and eye on both side and then one moves.


----------

